# New 2013 Outback 316Rl



## Jerry and Diana (Apr 7, 2013)

I just joined this group and also just purchased the 316RL. Taking it out on our first trip this coming weekend. We live in Kingwood, TX (near Houston) and will be taking it down to Galveston for the weekend.

Our plan is to do some extensive road trips over the next 2-3 years. I look forward to reading the forums for tips and answers as questions come up.

We are pulling it with a 2012 Ram Laramie 2500 4x4 with turbo diesel and an equalizer hitch/swaybars.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome! We hope you enjoy your new TT.

You didn't note whether or not you are new to TT life, towing and other enjoyable pursuits. One thing I have learned (I was a total "newbie" in 2009) is that the forum members are very tolerant of newbie questions. Feel free to ask what may seem to be dumb questions. There is also the search feature on the site. While not perfect (Google it ain't!!) it can get you near to the answers.

And share your experiences with us--people often comment especially if you run across something weird or interesting! Best wishes for successful trailering.


----------



## Jerry and Diana (Apr 7, 2013)

hautevue said:


> Welcome! We hope you enjoy your new TT.
> 
> You didn't note whether or not you are new to TT life, towing and other enjoyable pursuits. One thing I have learned (I was a total "newbie" in 2009) is that the forum members are very tolerant of newbie questions. Feel free to ask what may seem to be dumb questions. There is also the search feature on the site. While not perfect (Google it ain't!!) it can get you near to the answers.
> 
> And share your experiences with us--people often comment especially if you run across something weird or interesting! Best wishes for successful trailering.


Not quite sure where to reply so thought I'd try here. If I'm wrong, let me know.

Thank you. We are new to RVs.I'm retired and my wife will be this summer. We've decided to do this seriously with month to 6 week trips travelling all around the country.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jerry and Diana said:


> Not quite sure where to reply so thought I'd try here. If I'm wrong, let me know.
> 
> We are new to RVs.I'm retired and my wife will be this summer. We've decided to do this seriously with month to 6 week trips travelling all around the country.


A 6 week trip soiunds like a good way to jump into RV'ing. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Jerry and Diana said:


> I just joined this group and also just purchased the 316RL. Taking it out on our first trip this coming weekend. We live in Kingwood, TX (near Houston) and will be taking it down to Galveston for the weekend.
> 
> Our plan is to do some extensive road trips over the next 2-3 years. I look forward to reading the forums for tips and answers as questions come up.
> 
> We are pulling it with a 2012 Ram Laramie 2500 4x4 with turbo diesel and an equalizer hitch/swaybars.


Congrats on the new 316RL. Question for you, I've been looking at some pictures of this model, I love it!!! In pictures, the end table between the chairs looks like it has a secondary purpose. Pics look like it has a tinted window or something in front, maybe storage or a heater? Is it more than just a table?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers and good luck with your new 316RL. &#128512;


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

14kbiz said:


> I just joined this group and also just purchased the 316RL. Taking it out on our first trip this coming weekend. We live in Kingwood, TX (near Houston) and will be taking it down to Galveston for the weekend.
> 
> Our plan is to do some extensive road trips over the next 2-3 years. I look forward to reading the forums for tips and answers as questions come up.
> 
> We are pulling it with a 2012 Ram Laramie 2500 4x4 with turbo diesel and an equalizer hitch/swaybars.


Congrats on the new 316RL. Question for you, I've been looking at some pictures of this model, I love it!!! In pictures, the end table between the chairs looks like it has a secondary purpose. Pics look like it has a tinted window or something in front, maybe storage or a heater? Is it more than just a table?
[/quote]

It is the converter.


----------



## Jerry and Diana (Apr 7, 2013)

14kbiz said:


> I just joined this group and also just purchased the 316RL. Taking it out on our first trip this coming weekend. We live in Kingwood, TX (near Houston) and will be taking it down to Galveston for the weekend.
> 
> Our plan is to do some extensive road trips over the next 2-3 years. I look forward to reading the forums for tips and answers as questions come up.
> 
> We are pulling it with a 2012 Ram Laramie 2500 4x4 with turbo diesel and an equalizer hitch/swaybars.


Congrats on the new 316RL. Question for you, I've been looking at some pictures of this model, I love it!!! In pictures, the end table between the chairs looks like it has a secondary purpose. Pics look like it has a tinted window or something in front, maybe storage or a heater? Is it more than just a table?
[/quote]

Sorry it has taken so long to respond. We left for a mountain west trip in July for about 5 weeks. Great trip. In answer to your question, yes the table also houses the converter. The electrical panel is behind the screen you see.


----------



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

In late July we traded in our 2005 class A Phaeton 40QDH for the 2014 316RL and LOVE IT!! This is our 3rd tavel trailer and previously have had a 5th wheel and 3 class A's. We DO NOT REGRET taking this step back (as the dealer repeatedly pointed out to us) to a travel trailer! We did this with our eyes wide open! We have used this unit only a few times as it took us nearly one month to locate a tow vehicle as we had to search outside of FL to find the right vehicle for our needs. We wanted a large SUV rather than a truck, so the Chevy Suburban 2500 or GMC Yukon XL 2500 4WD or Escalade were our only choices as no other SUV's currently manufactured have the towing capacity we needed for our 316RL. The search was like finding a needle in a haystack but are thankful we spent the time and effort. We ended up locating an buying it from a northern IL dealer. The Yukon XL 2500 pulls this unit like it's like a piece of cake! We did have the RV dealership install a back-up camera on the rear of our trailer that is making a big difference when my husband has to back it up our long residential driveway, which has a steep incline off the street and into a specific space in our side yard.

I am having so much fun personalizing and modifying the interior décor! (See my posting under Outback Modifications). Since we went from a more luxurious Class A to this travel trailer, we have been pleasantly surprised at how nicely appointed this Outback 316RL seems to be. So far it appears to be a well-thought out plan which would accommodate long term living if necessary. There is so much storage; linen closet in bathroom; large pantry closet; kitchen island with 6 drawers; counter areas beside the range and sink, etc. Really like the entertainment center and all its storage; plus the drawers in the dinette and the large drawer under the sleeper sofa as well as the overhead cabinets throughout!

The only drawback is we really wanted a bed that slides out on the side with a larger wardrobe capacity. But having a large living area for entertaining, was extremely important to us, so we compromised and settled for a smaller bedroom instead. It's adequate, though barely. But again with the shirt closet that slides out the one side and the 2 small wardrobes on either side of the bed, along with the cabinets and shelf over the bed, we are making-do nicely. I did add a small lightweight 11"D x14"W chest with wicker drawers on the wall at the end of the bed which gives us some welcomed drawer space. IF the bedroom layout was like the OB 277RL we would say we have found THE perfect RV for us! I do have some experience in drawing and/or redesigning floor plans, though not a professional by any stretch, as I designed to scale, with 12 pages of specifications, the house we live in and had 4 contractors bidding to build it. Then years ago I was custom designing a travel trailer in conjunction with the manufacturer who told me they really liked my ideas and design changes...so much in fact, that within 2 years they incorporated a few of my design changes into a couple models of their trailer plans!!







It's a fun past-time for me to draw or redesign floorplans, whether houses or RV's!
We are looking forward to using and taking longer trips in 2014 with our 316RL. Would love to go to the OB rally in Ohio, but as yet we aren't sure those dates will work for us. The 316RL is not yet listed on the forum poll, so hope the administrator(s) add it to the list soon! I am eagerly looking forward to reading more posts from those with the 316RL trailers.


----------

